
If the Moon Were Only 1 Pixel – A tediously accurate map of the solar system - takinola
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email
======
nercht12
Nice of them to add comments and not make the ride so boring. Scrolling speed
is nice with the arrow keys.

